# 1232111 freenet digital GmbH zieht 4,99 pro woche



## sumiri (16 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Bitte helft mir schnell. Ich bekomme, nun schon seit 3 Wochen, eine SMS von der Nummer 1232111 eine Nachricht mit folgenden Ihnhalt:
"Blau.de hat Ihnen soeben 4,99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von freenet digital GmbH berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner."
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern Irgendeinen Dienst angeklickt zu haben. Wie kündige ich das?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus,
lg sumiri


----------



## KateMost (16 Juni 2015)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem vor 2 Wochen, erst mal eine Drittanbietersperre setzen. 
Damit kann man weitere Abrechnungen über den Handyanbieter stoppen.


----------



## bernhard (17 Juni 2015)

Betroffenen kann man dieses zum Lesen geben:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http // www verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen de/link1803381A.html Link nicht mehr bei Verbraucherzentrale aktiv. BT/MOD 26.03.19


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Juni 2015)

Freenet digital GmbH? Die hießen doch früher mal Jamba


----------



## sumiri (20 Juni 2015)

ne ich glaube jamba ist eine untergruppe von denen. diese freenet gmbh besteht aus mehreren, z.b. Yamba - Ojom - Ringtone - Bitbop


----------



## annamarie65 (8 Juli 2015)

Du must die Nr.0211 96299220 anrufen da kannst du das stoppen habe ich gerade heute heraus gefunden bei meinem Sohn ging das schon seit Oktober das wird dann sofort beendet


----------



## klausp (9 Juli 2015)

annamarie65 schrieb:


> Du must die Nr.0211 96299220 anrufen ...



mindestens genauso wichtig ist es, eine Drittanbietersperre beim Provider einrichten zu lassen.


----------



## 9285 (7 Dezember 2015)

Hey, Leute
kann mir jmd. bitte sagen, wie ich eine Drittanbietersperre beim Provider einrichten kann?


----------



## klausp (7 Dezember 2015)

Es reicht meist ein Anruf beim Provider oder eine Mail mit dem Auftrag eine Drittanbietersperre einzurichten.
Dazu ist er dann gesetzlich verpflichtet.
Die Telefonnummer oder Mailadresse findest Du auf Deiner Telefonrechnung, die Du vom Provider bekommst.


----------



## Heiko (8 Dezember 2015)

Man sollte hier allerdings noch ergänzen, dass sich ein Drittanbietersperre bei den Providern in der Regel nicht auf bereits laufende Abos bezieht, sondern ausschließlich in die Zukunft wirkt.


----------



## Hervol Istvan (4 Februar 2016)

Hallo heute hatte ich diese nachricht bekommen:
E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 2.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von freenet digital GmbH  berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter.
Kann jemand mir helfen mit deaktivieren?  Danke schön


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Februar 2016)

Lies ein paar Posts über deinem, dort stehts!


----------



## Tinchen B09 (12 März 2016)

Mich hat es auch getroffen bekomme auch von Premium-Dienstes von freenet digital wöchentlich eine SMS mit innen wurden so eben 2.99€ abgezogen. Schaffe es aber nicht bei [email protected] das Abo zu küntigen da die den Anbieter nicht finden. 
Wie was kann Ich tuhn das Abo abzustellen oder hat jemand eine Telefonnummer?
M.f.g.


----------



## jupp11 (12 März 2016)

bernhard schrieb:


> Betroffenen kann man dieses zum Lesen geben:
> 
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug
> 
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich


----------



## SimPe (8 April 2016)

Hallo,
bei meinem Sohn werden seit ca. 3 Wochen auch wöchentl. 4,99 € abgebucht (Anbieter Aldi-Talk) Habe schon eine Drittanbietersperre angefordert. Nur kann ich das Abo über 4,99 € nicht kündigen, kann mir jemand bitte helfen??? Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Hippo (9 April 2016)

Guggst Du einen Beitrag über Deinem - da stehen im Zitat drei Links die im Grunde genommen die gesammelten Informationen beinhalten.
Ansonsten - kompletten Thread lesen - die Vorgehensweise gegen die Taschendiebe hat sich nicht geändert


----------



## granate (16 Juni 2016)

Hallo,
erst einmal in Play store Avira runterladen und 1232111 als Telefon und sms sperren.
Dann deinen Anbieter anrufen und eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten,diese Leute geben dir auch Auskunft über die abgebuchten Beträge diese kannst du dann schriftlich bei den Drittanbietern zurück
fordern.
Viel Erfolg

Freenet.Digital(Jamba GmbH)
Karl-Liebknecht-Str. 32

*PLZ* 10178
*Stadt* Berlin
*Land:* 
*Email:* info(at)freenetdigital.com
*Web:* www.freenetdigital.com
*Geschäftsführer/Vorstand*

Joachim Preisig, Christoph Vilanek

*Pressekontakt und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*
Kundenanfragen bitte an folgende Kontaktdaten richten:

Telefon: +49 (0) 30 - 695 38-0  
Fax: +49 (0) 30 - 695 38-599
E-Mail: [email protected]


*Gesellschafter bzw. Anteilseigner*
100%ige Tochter der freenet AG

*Marktstart* 2000 (als Jamba GmbH)
*Netze* 
*Zielgruppen* z. B. Privatkunden, Geschäftskunden


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2016)

granate schrieb:


> Dann deinen Anbieter anrufen und eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten,diese Leute geben dir auch Auskunft über die abgebuchten Beträge diese kannst du dann schriftlich bei den Drittanbietern zurück
> fordern.



Quatsch mit Soße ...
Dein Provider kauft die Forderungen auf und ab dem Moment ist er dafür zuständig die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen zu beweisen.
Ein Verweis an irgendwelche Briefkästen muß Dich nicht interessieren.


----------



## BBM (25 März 2017)

Mich hat es ebenfalls getroffen. 4.99€ Pro Woche! Kann mir wer bitte nochmal die Nummer schreiben, auf der ich anrufen soll?


----------



## Hippo (25 März 2017)

BBM schrieb:


> Mich hat es ebenfalls getroffen. 4.99€ Pro Woche! Kann mir wer bitte nochmal die Nummer schreiben, auf der ich anrufen soll?


Das eigenständige Lesen eines Threads hat schon manchem zur Antwort verholfen ...


----------



## zerbommber (8 April 2017)

ich bin auch ein opfer geworden aber ich habe etwas gefunden das euch weiter helfen kann

http://www.ojom.tv/index.cfm?GO=PLA...cf84081-20df-4bbc-a8af-ed1cec533c2c&CFTOKEN=0

bei denen habe ich auch 4,99€ verlohren aber ich hoffe dass, das ABO jetzt durch die beschreibung erloschen ist und ich hoffe das es euch auch hilft.
guckt mal auf die webside 

ich bitte euch gibt die eufahrung die wir gemacht haben weiter und zudem die meldung die ich euch gesendet habe weiter.

bei anderen abo´s seht es hoffendlich auch auf dessen webside
denn ich habe nich aufgehört zusuchen und bin fündig geworden


----------



## Sweetymr (7 August 2017)

Ich (bzw. mein Sohn) in die Falle getappt und seit 2 Monaten buchen die zweimal 4,99 € bei uns ab. Habe bereits eine Sperre einsetzen lassen und kündige morgen dort! Danke für die hilfreichen Infos (Adresse, Tel.-Nr. etc.) hier!

LG und good Luck an alle hier


----------



## Emil2002 (28 August 2017)

Hallo ich wollte mir einen Emulator für den Laptop holen. Als ich von einem Kommentar der Seite gute Frage .net dann auf eine Seite geleitet wurde mit unzähligen Kommentaren dass es für geklappt hat. Man mussge auf einer anderen Internetseite die Handynummer und den zugeschickten Code eingeben. Es hieß wenn man dann eine SMS mit STOP Sender wird das Abo gekündigt und de kosten zurückerstattet. Das ganze ist nicht passiert und jetzt muss ich zahlen:'(


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2017)

Geht der Beitrag auch "in verständlich"?


----------



## Emil2002 (28 August 2017)

Sorry 
Also ich musste auf einer Internetseite meine Handy nummer eingeben dann wurde mir ein code zugeschickt, welchen ich dann einsetzen musste. Dort stand, wenn ich "STOP" an die nummer, welchem mir den Code zugeschickt hat sende wird das Abo gekündigt, was jedoch nicht geschah. Ich habe schon bei der Nummer angerufen doch die meinten Ich habe keine Abos. Was soll ich tun. Seite bei der ich den emulator herunterladen wollte hieß übrigens http://yotafiles.com/483958
Danke


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2017)

Dann schriftlich an den Anbieter herantreten


----------



## Unicorn2003 (8 September 2017)

Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll es werden pro Woche 4,99€ vo meinem Guthaben abgezogen das jetzt schon zum 2.mal  ich glaube ich zahle für freenet ringtoneKing ich weiß nicht wie ich da raus komme


----------



## BenTigger (8 September 2017)

Einfach mal hier von Anfang an lesen oder Google nutzen.

Mehr können wir zu deinen mageren Angaben nicht sagen, ausser vielleicht noch:
Lass bei deinem Provider eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten, damit du in Zukunft von derartigen Abzügen verschont wirst.


----------



## Heiho (20 Oktober 2017)

Hei ich habe ebenfalls das problem allerdings bekomme ich die nachricht von einer anderen nummer wie in den oberen fragen kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen die nunner lautet: 66245 und bucht mir ebenfalls 4.99 Euro ab angeblich von Freenet Digital Gmbh


----------



## Hippo (20 Oktober 2017)

Suchfunktion nutzen und Beiträge lesen bringt Erhellung...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/fremdanbieter-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar.17146/page-23

https://www.google.de/search?q=sms+...x-b&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=j2HqWdHkJM308AflpIrQAQ


----------



## Keine Ahnung 12345 (15 Dezember 2017)

Ich habe auch SMS bekommen von Ringtone und Ojom-mobile ,ohne das ich irgendwo meine Nummer hinterlassen habe ,Frage mich  Woher die meine Nummer haben , ich habe die mir zugesendete Tan nicht bestätigt , habe dann sofort eine 3 Anbieter Sperre eingerichtet , und die Nummer blockiert,dann kam von einer anderen Nummer diese fiesen Spam Abfällen sms , da bin ich sauer geworden und habe eine Böse E-Mail mit CC an meinen Provider und die Bundesnetzagentur gesendet , diese E-Mail habe ich jedes Mal bearbeitet an [email protected] und [email protected] gesendet , habe sofort eine standardisierte Mail zurück bekommen , heute morgen wurde mir eine Mail zugesendet Inder angegeben wurde das sie meine Nummer Sperren für weitere Dienste und das mir keine Kosten entstehen -- ich habe auch mit dem Anwalt und Anzeige wegen Nötigung gedroht , am besten ihr meldet dieses Vorgehen der Bundesnetzagentur e-mail [email protected] ich finde das Abzocke und sowas gehört verboten 
Ich hoffe das der richtige Thread zum Thema 
Viele Grüße


----------



## E.E (5 Januar 2018)

annamarie65 schrieb:


> Du must die Nr.0211 96299220 anrufen da kannst du das stoppen habe ich gerade heute heraus gefunden bei meinem Sohn ging das schon seit Oktober das wird dann sofort beendet



Ich habe da mein Nummer eingetippt und der Computer wiederholt meine Rufnummer falsch


----------



## Marius (9 Januar 2018)

Bei mir ist das auch so wenn ich die Nummer 0211 96299220 eingebe und dann meine Handynummer eingebe sagen die das immer Falsch was kann man da machen


----------



## Hippo (10 Januar 2018)

Den Anbieter direkt kontaktieren


----------



## Berta Siedler (26 Juni 2018)

sumiri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bitte helft mir schnell. Ich bekomme, nun schon seit 3 Wochen, eine SMS von der Nummer 1232111 eine Nachricht mit folgenden Ihnhalt:
> "Blau.de hat Ihnen soeben 4,99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von freenet digital GmbH berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner."
> ...


Bitte helft mir schnell .Ich bekomme ,nun schon seit 3 Wochen ,eine SMS von der Nummer 66245 eine Nachricht mit folgendem Inhalt . Sie haben soeben 4,99 EUR für den Drittanbieterdienst von freenet digital GmbH bezahlt


----------



## BenTigger (26 Juni 2018)

Dann rufe bei Freenet an, nur die können dir schnell helfen.
Ausserdem lasse dir eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten.


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2018)

...und weiter? Oder besser siehe zuvor BenTigger.


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2018)

> blau.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner (freenet Digital GmbH).


----------



## Chopp (19 November 2018)

Habe auch eben eine ABO Falle von 66245 mit 4,99 gehabt.
Wichtig: SMS nicht löschen, sondern als Beweiß aufbewahren.
Dann sofort Freenet Digital GmbH anrufen und fragen was das ist und kündigen.
Die Kostenlose Nr. befindet sich bei seriösen Anbietern immer im Impresserium.
Bei mir war das die 030 69 538-0
Es wurde eine Kündigungsbestätigung und Rückbuchungs SMS geschickt.
Auch Wichtig: Die SMS nicht löschen, da die Rückbuchung bis zu 60 Tage dauern kann.
Als nächsten Schritt sofort eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten.

Auf keinen Fall die 0211 96299220 anrufen, das ist eine Abzockernummer, und ihr habt das nächste Problem an der Backe.
Gruß, Chopp


----------



## Brigitte Saleh (22 November 2018)

Tinchen B09 schrieb:


> Mich hat es auch getroffen bekomme auch von Premium-Dienstes von freenet digital wöchentlich eine SMS mit innen wurden so eben 2.99€ abgezogen. Schaffe es aber nicht bei [email protected] das Abo zu küntigen da die den Anbieter nicht finden.
> Wie was kann Ich tuhn das Abo abzustellen oder hat jemand eine Telefonnummer?
> M.f.g.



Du  Glückliche. Ich bin mit 4,99€ dabei


----------



## Martha (13 Januar 2019)

Ich habe folgende Adresse für einen Widerruf
Freenet digital GmbH
Ringtoneking Kundenservice
Karl-Liebknecht Str. 32
10178 Berlin


----------



## Helga Mss (25 Januar 2019)

Hallo, meiner Tochter wurden auch einfach 4,99 € abgezogen. Ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht aus. Wer ist denn mit Provider gemeint? Ist das mein Anbieter?


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2019)

Ja, das Telefonunternehmen, das die Buchung in Rechnung bringt.


----------



## Blume 2019 (25 Januar 2019)

Wie kommt es überhaupt dazu, dass ein Drittanbieter abrechnen kann?


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2019)

Sorry aber warum das so ist, musst du dir selbst ergooglen. Aber schau mal hier: https://www.computerbetrug.de/kostenfalle-hohe-handyrechnung-durch-fremde-leistungen


----------



## Mumie (31 Januar 2019)

Blume 2019 schrieb:


> Wie kommt es überhaupt dazu, dass ein Drittanbieter abrechnen kann?


Wenn man keine Drittanbietersperre hat, kann das schon vorkommen. Wie schnell hat man irgendeine Werbung geklickt und das war´s dann. Passiert bei Kindern schneller, als bei Erwachsene und dann muss man die beim Anbieter wieder rausnehmen lassen.


----------



## [email protected] (10 Februar 2019)

Interessant finde ich auch diese Seite:
freenet group

Mein Telefonanbieter mobilcom debitel und der sogenannte 'Drittanbieter' freenet digital, der mir wöchentlich 4,99 € berechnet, sind beides Tochterunternehmen der freenet group.
Organisierte Abzocke, ganz klar, und offensichtlich schon seit Jahren, wenn man hier zurückblättert...


----------



## Harald Hentschel (11 Februar 2019)

Mir werden seit zirka 3 Wochen von der Call App mit der Nummer 66245 wöchentlich 4,99 € von meinem Handy Guthaben abgebucht wie kann ich es sperren lassen.


----------



## BenTigger (11 Februar 2019)

Harald Hentschel schrieb:


> wie kann ich es sperren lassen.



Mal ab hier lesen, da ist vieles beschrieben, was man machen kann.

https://forum.computerbetrug.de/thr...l-gmbh-zieht-4-99-pro-woche.48635/post-384465

Denn der Hinweis von vor 2 Jahren, ist auch heute noch anwendbar...



Hippo schrieb:


> Das eigenständige Lesen eines Threads hat schon manchem zur Antwort verholfen ...


----------



## Anna lorenz (25 Februar 2019)

KateMost schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem vor 2 Wochen, erst mal eine Drittanbietersperre setzen.
> Damit kann man weitere Abrechnungen über den Handyanbieter stoppen.


Wie kann man den drittanbieter sperren?! Bitte helft mir schnell


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2019)

Entweder gehts im Supportmenü/Kundenbereich des Providers direkt oder über die Hotline.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Februar 2019)

Anna lorenz schrieb:


> Wie kann man den drittanbieter sperren?!


Google mal mit "drittanbieter sperren".
Für jeden Provider gibt es Ratschläge


----------



## Elmar Mank (4 März 2019)

KateMost schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem vor 2 Wochen, erst mal eine Drittanbietersperre setzen.
> Damit kann man weitere Abrechnungen über den Handyanbieter stoppen.


Wie mach ich das


----------



## jupp11 (4 März 2019)

Hängt vom Provider ab:
Hier beschrieben: https://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy


----------



## Anas belkini (26 März 2019)

Ich habe vor kurzen eine nachricht bekommen in dem stand 
Sie haben soeben 4,99 EUR per Handyrechnung für den Drittanbieterdienst von freenet digital GmbH bezahlt. Bei Fragen zum Dienst oder Inhalten können Sie sich auch an den Drittanbieter wenden.
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen .


----------



## Hippo (27 März 2019)

Ja - Thread lesen


----------



## BenTigger (27 März 2019)

Anas belkini schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzen eine nachricht bekommen in dem stand...
> *Bei Fragen zum Dienst oder Inhalten können Sie sich auch an den Drittanbieter wenden.*
> _*Kann mir jemand weiter helfen **.*_



Die Antwort auf *deine Frage,* hast du doch schon *selbst geschrieben.* Nutze das doch einfach mal.


----------



## molli013 (8 April 2019)

Ich habe auch so ein angebliches Abo auf meiner Telekom Rechnung vorgefunden. Laut telefonischer Rücksprache mit einer Sachbearbeiterin der freenet digital GmbH. sagte sie, vielleicht habe ich einen Werbebatten  auf meinem Handy berührt und dadurch wäre es  zu einem Abo gekommen. Die freenet digital wird dann den Betrag für die angeblichen Abos über die Telekom an mich  zurück erstatten. Das ist absoluter Blödsinn. Ich habe bereits die Telekom informiert, dass ich ihre Rechnung widersprechen werde und anschließend nur die Telekomrechnung ohne die Kosten des Drittanbieters an sie überweisen werde. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich bei der Polizei eine Betrugsanzeige gegen freenet digital GmbH erstattet.
Ach die Deutschen Telekom hat mir angeboten diesen strittigen Abo-Betrag nach Klärung zurück zu erstatten. Darauf gehe ich nicht ein, ich mache das so, wie ich es beschrieben habe. Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass wahrscheinlich auch die Deutsche Telekom an dieser Betrugsmasche verdienen wird. Was unternimmt zum Beispiel die Deutsche Telekom gegen diese Unternehmen?


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2019)

molli013 schrieb:


> Was unternimmt zum Beispiel die Deutsche Telekom gegen diese Unternehmen?


Nichts, wieso?


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2019)

Um in Zukunft sochen Ärger von vorherein zu vermeiden: Drittanbietersperre








						Drittanbietersperre: So schützen Sie sich gegen teure Abos im Handy
					

Eine sogenannte Drittanbietersperre ist die beste Methode, sich  gegen teure Abos in Handy und Smartphone zu schützen. Wie die Sperrung funktioniert, was sie kostet und wie man sie einrichtet, lese…



					www.computerbetrug.de
				











						Drittanbietersperre: Schutz gegen teure Handy-Abos
					

Drittanbietersperre: Was etwas sperrig klingt, ist in Wirklichkeit die beste Möglichkeit, sich bei O2, Vodafone, Telekom, E-Plus, Congstar und anderen Mobilfunk-Providern gegen teure Abos in Handy …



					www.computerbetrug.de
				



Damit sind  Abzocker ausgesperrt.

Sollte eigentlich Standard sein. Wer unbedingt teure Abzocke "geniessen" will, könnte sich ja freischalten lassen.


----------



## molli013 (11 April 2019)

Heiko schrieb:


> Nichts, wieso?


Die Telekom bringt aber das Geld für diese Betrügereien ein. Ich kann nur allen Betroffenen raten eine Betrugsanzeige gegen diese sogenannten Drittanbieter zu erstatten damit diese Betrügereien aufhören. Mein Eindruck ist, die Telekom ist das Medium womit sich gut zweifelhaftes Geld verdienen lässt.


----------



## Heiko (12 April 2019)

molli013 schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist, die Telekom ist das Medium womit sich gut zweifelhaftes Geld verdienen lässt.


Das gilt für alle Provider.


----------



## jupp11 (12 April 2019)

https://www.telekom.de/hilfe/rechnung/rechnungsinhalt/drittanbieter/drittanbieter-fernabsatzrecht?samChecked=true
		



			
				telekom schrieb:
			
		

> Für das Zustandekommen von Verträgen im mobilen Internet gibt es Vorgaben nach dem Fernabsatzrecht. Zudem gelten für die Drittanbieter weitere Vorgaben: Bevor ein Vertrag zustande kommt, erfolgt eine eindeutige Information zu den Kosten, dem Abbuchungsintervall und den Kündigungsmöglichkeiten.
> 
> *Durch einmaliges Klicken auf einen Werbebanner oder einen Button darf kein Kaufvertrag entstehen.*
> Wenn sich einer unserer Partner nicht an diese Vorgaben hält, hat dies Sanktionen - bis hin zur Kündigung der Geschäftsbeziehung - zur Folge. In diesem Fall rechnen wir die genutzten Leistungen nicht mehr über die Telekom Mobilfunk-Rechnung ab.


In der Theorie hört sich das gut an. In der Praxis scheint man das eher lax/lasch zu handhaben....

PS: Die Möglichkeit, dass es  ohne jede  Interaktion  seitens des Users geschieht, 
 scheint wohl unbekannt zu sein


----------



## molli013 (17 April 2019)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das gilt für alle Provider.


Lieber Mitarbeiter anscheinend  derTelekom, bevor sie solche Kommentare abgeben, informieren sie bitte sich richtig. Als Beispiel sei hier xxxx genannt, dort sind alle Drittanbieter inaktiv geschaltet, sie müssen erst die Sperre rausnehmen. Sie sollten eimal ihre rosarote Brille ablegen. Auch sie haben mit Sicherheit Kenntnis über diesen tausendfachen Betrug ihres Drittanbieters freenet digital GmbH. Das zeugt nicht von Verantwortung gegen die hier beschriebenen Betrugsvorfälle.

Modaction: Werbung entfernt


----------



## BenTigger (17 April 2019)

molli013 schrieb:


> > Heiko hat gesagt.:
> > Das gilt für alle Provider.
> 
> 
> Lieber Mitarbeiter anscheinend  derTelekom, bevor sie solche Kommentare abgeben, informieren sie bitte sich richtig.



Auch Sie sollten sich mal besser informieren, bevor sie derart dumme Kommentare verfassen, um das dann als Werbung zu nutzen..


----------



## jupp11 (17 April 2019)

Dummer Kommentar ist noch geschmeichelt. Belegt einen Platz in den Top 10
der schwachsinnigsten Postings.

PS: https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...schuetzen-sie-sich-vor-ungewollten-abos-12613


			
				Verbraucherzentrale NRW e.V.  schrieb:
			
		

> Werbung ist auf dem Smartphone ein ständiger Begleiter.
> Doch darüber kann man sich ein kostspieliges Abo einhandeln.
> *Nur eine Drittanbietersperre schützt.*


----------



## molli013 (17 April 2019)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Auch Sie sollteen sich mal besser informieren, bevor sie derart dumme Kommentare verfassen, um das dann als Werbung zu nutzen..


Der Unterschied zu ihnen, ich habe mich gut informiert. Mittlerweile habe ich alle ( 3 ) Verträge bei der Telekom gekündigt. Ich bekomme noch bessere Leistungen bei einen anderen Provider zu einen Preis von 1/3 der Telekom-Tarifen und bin bestens gegen Drittanbieter geschützt. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum sie sich auf dem Schlips getreten fühlen. Ich denke mal es geht hier in dem Forum um andere Betroffenen zu unterstützen oder zu helfen..........


----------



## jupp11 (17 April 2019)

molli013 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es geht hier in dem Forum um andere Betroffenen zu unterstützen oder zu helfen..........


Das Forum/Mitarbeiter hilft Betroffenen seit 17 Jahren ohne Werbung.


molli013 schrieb:


> *Modaction: Werbung entfernt*


----------



## BenTigger (18 April 2019)

molli013 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich alle ( 3 ) Verträge bei der Telekom gekündigt.


Schön für sie und das hat ihnen nie einer von uns übel genommen


> Ich bekomme noch bessere Leistungen bei einen anderen Provider zu einen Preis von 1/3 der Telekom-Tarifen und bin bestens gegen Drittanbieter geschützt.


Was aber nichts mit dem Thema an sich zu tun hat. Jeder kann sich frei den Provider seiner Wahl und Bedürfnisse auswählen, ohne von uns deswegen angegriffen zu werden.


> Der Unterschied zu ihnen, ich habe mich gut informiert.
> .....
> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum sie sich auf dem Schlips getreten fühlen. Ich denke mal es geht hier in dem Forum um andere Betroffenen zu unterstützen oder zu helfen..........


Warum informieren sie sich dann nicht vorher, wen sie hier angreifen und unterstellen, uniformiert zu sein?
SIE sind zuerst persönlich geworden und haben böse Unterstellungen verbreitet.
Wieso erdreisten sie sich, mich als Uninformiert zu titulieren?
Wissen sie, wer ich bin und was mein Beruf ist?
Wenn hier also jemand als uninformiert zu betrachten ist, sind sie das, wie auf Grund ihrer Diskussionsführung klar dargestellt wird.
Bitte unterlassen sie in Zukunft derartige Angriffe und beschränken sie sich auf das Thema.


----------



## Heiko (19 April 2019)

molli013 schrieb:


> Lieber Mitarbeiter anscheinend  derTelekom, bevor sie solche Kommentare abgeben, informieren sie bitte sich richtig. Als Beispiel sei hier xxxx genannt, dort sind alle Drittanbieter inaktiv geschaltet, sie müssen erst die Sperre rausnehmen. Sie sollten eimal ihre rosarote Brille ablegen. Auch sie haben mit Sicherheit Kenntnis über diesen tausendfachen Betrug ihres Drittanbieters freenet digital GmbH. Das zeugt nicht von Verantwortung gegen die hier beschriebenen Betrugsvorfälle.
> 
> Modaction: Werbung entfernt


Welcher Provider verdient an Drittanbietern *nicht* mit?
Auch wenn der eine oder andere die nicht per default aktiv hat (was ich für eine gute Sache halte), verdient er nach Freischaltung trotzdem mit. Versehentlich natürlich...


----------



## Heiko (19 April 2019)

molli013 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zu ihnen, ich habe mich gut informiert. Mittlerweile habe ich alle ( 3 ) Verträge bei der Telekom gekündigt. Ich bekomme noch bessere Leistungen bei einen anderen Provider zu einen Preis von 1/3 der Telekom-Tarifen und bin bestens gegen Drittanbieter geschützt.


Die Telekom ist teuer, das ist richtig.
Der von Ihnen beworbene Anbieter verwendet das Netz, das regelmäßig bei den Tests am schlechtesten abschneidet. Ich bin - weil die Qualität unterirdisch war - mittlerweile mit einem Vertrag dort weg, habe aber aktuell noch vier Verträge dort. Von "besserer Leistung" kann ich da nichts erkennen. "Günstiger" lasse ich gerne gelten.
Übrigens war die von Ihnen gescholtene Telekom der erste Anbieter, der eine filigrane Einstellung der Drittanbietersperre ermöglichte. Der Netzanbieter hinter "Ihrem" Provider musste durch mehrfache Abmahnung der Verbraucherzentrale erst dazu gezwungen werden, überhaupt Drittanbietersperren anzubieten, obwohl das schon länger verpflichtend vorgeschrieben war.


----------



## jupp11 (19 April 2019)

Das war 2012.


Heiko schrieb:


> 1. Der Netzanbieter hinter "Ihrem" Provider musste durch mehrfache Abmahnung der Verbraucherzentrale erst dazu gezwungen werden, überhaupt Drittanbietersperren anzubieten, obwohl das schon länger verpflichtend vorgeschrieben war.


Im Jahr 2012. Der Provider  paktizierte bis 2015 die Methode bei Streitfällen Kunden auf den Drittanbieter zu verweisen. Erst  durch ein Urteil (LG Potsdam (Urt. v. 26.11.2015 ) wurde  dies unterbunden.


----------



## jupp11 (26 April 2019)

Abofalle: Die miesen Tricks von Drittanbietern und was man dagegen tun kann
					

´Vielen Dank für die Anmeldung bei XY zu 6,99 Euro pro Woche im Abonnement.´ Wer eine solche SMS liest, ist im ersten Moment schockiert. Denn meistens ist man sich gar nicht bewusst, ein Abo abgeschlossen zu haben. Diese Abzock-Methode ist jedoch bekannt und wird Kunden über die Handyrechnung in...




					www.focus.de
				





> Abofalle: Die miesen Tricks von Drittanbietern und was man dagegen tun kann
> 
> "Vielen Dank für die Anmeldung bei XY zu 6,99 Euro pro Woche im Abonnement." Wer eine solche SMS liest, ist im ersten Moment schockiert. Denn meistens ist man sich gar nicht bewusst, ein Abo abgeschlossen zu haben. Diese Abzock-Methode ist jedoch bekannt und wird Kunden über die Handyrechnung in Zahlung gestellt. Wer dahinter steckt, wer daran verdient und was man dagegen tun kann, steht in diesem Artikel.


----------



## Heiko (26 April 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Das war 2012.
> 
> Im Jahr 2012. Der Provider  paktizierte bis 2015 die Methode bei Streitfällen Kunden auf den Drittanbieter zu verweisen. Erst  durch ein Urteil (LG Potsdam (Urt. v. 26.11.2015 ) wurde  dies unterbunden.


Nicht nur das. Die haben sich auch eine ganze Zeit lang entgegen der gesetzlichen Regelung geweigert, Drittanbietersperren einzurichten, die für alle Drittanbieter gelten. Auch die Roamingregeln wollte man nur nach Klage umsetzen.
Insgesamt scheint mir das alles eher nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## BenTigger (26 April 2019)

Heiko, Jupp, alles Quatsch, was ihr da sagt, sie ist doch sooo gut informiert und ihr habt keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ralf der Zornige (30 April 2019)

Schnell kündigen unter der Rufnummer: *03032500110* (geht am preiswertesten über das Festnetz), dann Menupunkt 1, die betroffene Handynummer eingeben. Man erhält sofort eine Bestätigungs-SMS. Das war's. Freenet schneidet sich mit dieser Abzocke ins eigene Fleisch. Meine Freenetbox (Fernsehen) habe ich heute zurückgeschickt.


----------



## jupp11 (30 April 2019)

Ralf der Zornige schrieb:


> Schnell kündigen unter der Rufnummer: *03032500110* (


Es meldet sich Jamba.








						Jesta Digital – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Im deutschsprachigen Raum verwendete Fox Mobile Distribution den Markennamen „Jamba“.





> 2014 kam es zur kompletten Übernahme von Jesta Digital durch die freenet AG.[2]


----------



## jovan (6 Mai 2019)

Dieses abo ist durch schein kostenlose apps aufs handy gekommen. Einfach über freenet digital abo kündigen


----------



## Michel Mädger (21 Mai 2019)

Hallo, eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen und das Thema ist gelöst? Die wollen doch trotzdem ihr Geld vom Abo, oder?


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2019)

Michel Mädger schrieb:


> Die wollen doch trotzdem ihr Geld vom Abo, oder?


Wahrscheinlich sogar! Nur, haben wollen und wollen kriegen, sind zweierlei Paar Schuhe. Denen ist wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Mobilfunknummer des Nutzers bekannt. Um die Daten zum Einfordern zu erhalten, ist der Weg mit Datenschutzhürden gespickt, die so eine Absicht ad absurdum macht, absolut unverhältnismäßig! Dazu kommt nämlich auch noch, dass der Anbieter den ordentlichen Vertragsschluss mit hinreichendem Kostenhinweis nachweisen muss. Da das allenfalls temporär erfolgt sein könnte, kann der Nachweis niemals gerichtsfest gelingen.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Mai 2019)

Michel Mädger schrieb:


> Hallo, eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen und das Thema ist gelöst? Die wollen doch trotzdem ihr Geld vom Abo, oder?


Na und? Zwischen wollen und kriegen liegen Welten:

Infomier dich mal: https://www.computerbetrug.de/abofallen


----------



## Nayef (25 Juli 2019)

sumiri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bitte helft mir schnell. Ich bekomme, nun schon seit 3 Wochen, eine SMS von der Nummer 1232111 eine Nachricht mit folgenden Ihnhalt:
> "Blau.de hat Ihnen soeben 4,99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von freenet digital GmbH berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner."
> ...


Ich auch gleiche problem ich brauche bitte hilft mir schnell was soll ich machen


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2019)

Nayef schrieb:


> ...was soll ich machen



Den Thread her lesen. Da steht schon alles.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juli 2019)

Nayef schrieb:


> Ich auch gleiche problem ich brauche bitte hilft mir schnell was soll ich machen


Seit fast genau 4 Jahren wird immer dieselbe Frage gestellt








						1232111 freenet digital GmbH zieht 4,99 pro woche
					

Hallo,  Bitte helft mir schnell. Ich bekomme, nun schon seit 3 Wochen, eine SMS von der Nummer 1232111 eine Nachricht mit folgenden Ihnhalt: "Blau.de hat Ihnen soeben 4,99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von freenet digital GmbH berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den...




					forum.computerbetrug.de
				




Die Antwort ist immer dieselbe.


----------



## BrunosBoss (10 August 2019)

*03032500110*  ....ging problemlos übers Menü ...nun mal schauen ob es auch funktioniert ...


----------



## Isa6683 (10 August 2019)

Auch ich wurde heute von dieser Betrügerfirma abgezogen!für 4,99Euro/wöchentlich etwas abonniert zu haben.Habe bereits diese Firma angerufen(immer besetzt) und angeschrieben.
Jetzt auch nochmals per Brief!
Habe auch sofort mein Provider angerufen und Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen.
Werde die Verbraucherzentrale sowie eine Polizeianzeige wegen Betruges erstatten lassen , wenn dies nicht rückgängig gemacht wird!Habe gar keine Scheu vor solchen Betrügern!


----------



## jupp11 (10 August 2019)

Isa6683 schrieb:


> wenn dies nicht rückgängig gemacht wird!


Wozu die Aufregung?
 Innerhalb einer Frist von acht Wochen können Sie fehlerhafte *Lastschriften zurückbuchen* lassen.  
Mehr als dummes Geblöke kommt dann nicht.


----------



## Angelika Wildenhues (20 November 2019)

KateMost schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem vor 2 Wochen, erst mal eine Drittanbietersperre setzen.
> Damit kann man weitere Abrechnungen über den Handyanbieter stoppen.


Hey
Ich hatte auch das Problem. Sobald Guthaben auf mei Handy war wurde abgebucht.
Wärst du so nett und würdest mir die Drittanbieter Sperrd zu erklären
Ganz lieben Dank


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2019)

Drittanbietersperre: Schutz gegen teure Handy-Abos
					

Drittanbietersperre: Was etwas sperrig klingt, ist in Wirklichkeit die beste Möglichkeit, sich bei O2, Vodafone, Telekom, E-Plus, Congstar und anderen Mobilfunk-Providern gegen teure Abos in Handy …



					www.computerbetrug.de
				












						Abofalle? Drittanbieter-Sperre einrichten - mobilsicher.de
					

Vor Abofallen schützt am besten eine Drittanbieter-Sperre. Wie man eine solche Sperre einrichtet, erklären wir in unserer Anleitung.




					mobilsicher.de


----------



## Hdoppelna (12 Dezember 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen. Habe nun gekündigt und Sperre ist aktiv. Hat denn jemand Erfahrungen gemacht ob die Kündigung angenommen wurde oder es eher ein langwierige Prozess ist...also einen langen Rattenschwanz mit sich zieht!?!?!
Für Antwort bedanke ich mich im Voraus.


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2019)

...gehe davon aus, dass dem Anbieter die Drittanbietersperre ohnehin die Kündigung signalisiert und damit wäre der Spuk mit der Folgerechnung vom Mobilfunkprovider vorbei. Freenet digital müsste dann die Forderung umständlich manuell erheben und schlechtem Geld gutes hinterher werfen. Machen die vermutlich aber nicht. Falls doch, bitte hier weiter posten!


----------



## WeHi (30 Dezember 2019)

sumiri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bitte helft mir schnell. Ich bekomme, nun schon seit 3 Wochen, eine SMS von der Nummer 1232111 eine Nachricht mit folgenden Ihnhalt:
> "Blau.de hat Ihnen soeben 4,99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von freenet digital GmbH berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner."
> ...


Bin bei ALDI-Talk  mir wurden 3 Wochen 4,99 € von meinem Guthaben abgebucht. habe ALDI kontaktiert, 
die haben mir mitgeteilt Freenet bucht von ihrem Guthaben ab. 
Daraufhin habe ich Freenet mit einem Anwalt u. Verbraucherzentrale gedroht wegen Abzocke 
und die Abbuchung wurde  direkt eingestellt.
Ich  verlange  die 3x4,99€ von Freenet zurück.
Habe am 4.12.2019 an die Geschäftsleitung geschrieben und habe am 23.12.2019 Antwort bekommen und wird bearbeitet

Anschrift:
Freenet .de GmbH
Deelbögenkamp 4c
22297 Hamburg


----------



## BenTigger (30 Dezember 2019)

Mein ALDI TALK
					

Mein ALDI TALK Kundenbetreuung




					www.alditalk-kundenbetreuung.de
				









Da hingehen und alles sperren, dann kann kein fremder was abbuchen.


----------



## Mariam (28 August 2020)

[QUOTE = "sumiri ، post: 384465 ، العضو: 21721"]
مرحبا،

الرجاء مساعدتي بسرعة. لقد تلقيت رسالة نصية قصيرة من الرقم 1232111 لمدة 3 أسابيع الآن بالمحتوى التالي:
"لقد كلفك Blau.de للتو 4.99 يورو لاستخدام الخدمة المتميزة من freenet digital GmbH. إذا كانت لديك أي أسئلة ، فيرجى الاتصال بالشريك."
لا أتذكر النقر على أي خدمة. كيف ألغي هذا؟
شكرا لك مقدما،
إل جي سوميري
[/ اقتبس


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2020)

> > Bitte helfen Sie mir schnell. Ich habe jetzt seit 3 Wochen eine SMS von 1232111 mit folgendem Inhalt erhalten
> > Blau.de hat Ihnen gerade 4,99 € für die Nutzung des Premium-Service von berechnet
> > Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner.
> 
> ...



يرجى القراءة








						1232111 freenet digital GmbH zieht 4,99 pro woche
					

Hallo,  Bitte helft mir schnell. Ich bekomme, nun schon seit 3 Wochen, eine SMS von der Nummer 1232111 eine Nachricht mit folgenden Ihnhalt: "Blau.de hat Ihnen soeben 4,99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von freenet digital GmbH berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den...




					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------



## juna (3 August 2021)

Auch mir ging das so!
Habe über AldiTalk den Kontakt bekommen
*Firma ME Digital Gmbh hotline 030/32500110   [email protected]*
Habe angerufen und mich beschwert.  Bekam daraufhin die Info ich hätte ein Sparabo (echt guter Witz) abgeschlossen vermutlich auf irgendeiner Webseite für Spiele oä.  Als ich protestiert habe, bot der Mitarbeiter mir an das Abo zu kübdigen. Bei weiterem Protest bot er an, die letzten €4,99 zurückzuüberweisen. Mir wurden aber seit Februar mindestens €110.- abgebucht. Deshalb sagte ich, dass mir das zu wenig ist. Darauf der Mitarbeiter "ach ja, ich sehe zufällig, ich kann ihnen ein Rückerstattungsangebot machen für 19,96. Darauf erwähnte ich das Einschalten eines Anwaltes und der Verbraucherzentrale. Da fiel dem Mann plötzlich ein, dass in meinem besonderen Fall sogar €99,80 Rückerstattung möglich seien.
Ich habe  mir gleich eine Bestätigung zusenden lassen, finde das Ganze aber so unseriös, dass ich es trotzdem den Behörden melden werde.
Fazit: *Ruft an, fordert euer Geld zurück! *Bringt den Kindern bei im Internet vorsichtig zu sein!!!


----------

